# PLOTS Access



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a quarter of land in the SE that I have had in PLOTS for the last couple of years. This year, it looks like I might actually have time to give it a walk during pheasant opener. My question is, as the landowner and a hunter, am I restricted from "camping" in the yard? (there's a tree grove where the farm used to be, with an established driveway leading to it) I figured I'd throw up the tent on Friday night when I got there and wake up on site Saturday morning and "walk the dog."

Is this legal/ ethical since the land has been put into the public's hands for hunting? This land was put in PLOTS for everyone to hunt, since I really don't have the time like I used to. I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but at the same time I'd like to be the first one out there come opening morning. (like any other hunter I suppose)

I'd apreciate other hunters' views on this. Thanks!
FWIW, I am a ND resident. PLOTS are legal for me on opener.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Interesting question...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Dexter,

I believe it is legal for anyone with the owners permission to camp on a PLOTS. This came up n some threads about a year ago when someone noticed that guys were staking a "claim" by camping on the PLOTS. They tried to take ownership of the fields as they had permssion from the landowner to hunt.

Thank you for putting the land into PLOTS. I'd say you have the right to hunt it first, although if there are a bunch of pheasants on the land don't be suprised it someone shows up in the morning to compete with you...it is public land and you can't ask others to not hunt since you're getting the money to have it in the program.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Dex!! how the heck are ya!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

Field Hunter said:


> Dexter,
> I'd say you have the right to hunt it first, although if there are a bunch of pheasants on the land don't be suprised it someone shows up in the morning to compete with you...it is public land and you can't ask others to not hunt since you're getting the money to have it in the program.


I won't be surprised either... kind of the reason I'd like to get down there Friday night. I agree that it is for the public and I would never "shoo" anyone away. I would ask, as a hunter, not the landowner, that the golden rule be applied. I never walk onto a group that is afield, and would hope that others would do the same. There's nothing more frustrating than working a grove or belt, and finding out that someone else is doing the same thing 300 yds ahead of you. I'm sure we've all had that happen a time or two.

Thanks, everyone, for your replies.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just because you camp in it...Doesn't mean you will keep people out of it. I can't tell you the number of times I've started hunting a quarter of plots only to have some "bubba" and his group go in from the other side and walk right towards us uke: Especially early in the season, there are so many amatures out and they don't care who's hunt they ruin. I usually don't even hunt plots a whole lot until late in the season.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

curty said:


> Hey Dex!! how the heck are ya!!!!!! :beer:


You know me, crotchety, ornery, and miserable as always!

As you probably figured out by this thread, we aren't going west this year for birds. My brother-in-law's dog, Doc, died a few weeks ago, and Brian isn't really up for the trip... understandably. So, this fall I'm going back to my roots. Although I might try Pembina too! I'll be sure to stop by when I'm there! :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ive been by your quarter quite a few times... Its looken good! If you make it a bit futher south I'll give you a heads up on some good land. :lol:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Dex I would like to thank you for putting your land into plots. It shows a lot of selflessness on your part being a hunter and still opening your land up to the PLOTS program and the public. I dont think a lot of us on here would do the same, myself included. Thanks for the opportunity. 
Oh yeah, and what were the coordinates of that quarter? :lol: j/k,
but seriously thanks


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words, I'll pass them along to my dad. (the guy who bought the land when he was the ripe old age of 19)

I have to admit, sometimes it's not easy knowing that everyone and their brother is out there wandering around the ground that you have known since you were a little kid... and though I don't get there too often, still hold very dear.

But if I can't be there, why not afford someone else the opportunity?

Curty: It's been a while since we smelled gunpowder together... let's plan on getting together for opener. (Business is slow that time of year anyway, right?) I'll give you a shout.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

deleted


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Curty: It's been a while since we smelled gunpowder together... let's plan on getting together for opener. (Business is slow that time of year anyway, right?) I'll give you a shout.
[/quote]

Sounds like that may be a plan. Its been a while since Ive hunted behind a dog. This will be the second season since I lost Bandit.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yes thanx for putting land into plots. as a young guy in a new area where people have a tendency to not let you on posted land PLOTS is a great opportuninty for me to hunt.


----------



## gaddy49 (Aug 22, 2005)

The 2005 plots guide, in the Conservation PLOTS Rules and Ethics section, states, "Conservation PLOTS are for hunting only. Other activities such as target shooting, camping, horseback riding, dog training and trapping are NOT allowed without permission from the landowner."


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Dex,

I would also like to say thanks for the plot donation. That is essentially what you did was donate land for guys like me to hunt.

My buddies and I have hunted the Mott area for some years now and untill the Plot program was started it was tough to find land to hunt that wasn't pay hunt. We are all military and don't make enough $$ to warren't $200.00 per day for 3 birds. We pretty much save up for the year and work second jobs to pay for this trip and the Plot program makes it affordable.

Thanks again and I hope your trip goes well.

Sincearly,

SSG Ed Krystosek
MNARNG


----------

